# Julidochromis Regani ?



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

is this a Julidochromis Regani or Julidochromis Regani black?


----------



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

:-?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure what you mean. Looks like the common Regani. Not Kipili which has some yellow color. Don't know if yours are a known actual race.

Googling "julidochromis regani black" .... your post is the only reference to this name that shows up on the list, so that is not a common trade name.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Cynotilapia keeper said:


> is this a Julidochromis Regani or Julidochromis Regani black?


It's J. regani, give up on the possible location naming. IMO it's a great looking strain you own. It's not often that you see regani with such excellent clean striping, the norm now is broken lines and so on. I've not seen regani of that quality in your picture since the mid 80's! You have a fine strain there!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Steffano2 said:


> It's J. regani, give up on the possible location naming. IMO it's a great looking strain you own. It's not often that you see regani with such excellent clean striping, the norm now is broken lines and so on. I've not seen regani of that quality in your picture since the mid 80's! You have a fine strain there!


I read, I think in Cichlid News, that the old classic really elongated Regani with nice dark stripes has not been found again wild in the Lake to export since the 70s-80s. So the current fish may not be pure, or maybe have remnants of the line F11, the author was not sure but assumed they may be hybrids unfortunately. Maybe they are selectively breeding them, or hopefully have/will be found again.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

noki said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's J. regani, give up on the possible location naming. IMO it's a great looking strain you own. It's not often that you see regani with such excellent clean striping, the norm now is broken lines and so on. I've not seen regani of that quality in your picture since the mid 80's! You have a fine strain there!
> ...


I can tell you right now the regani pictured look like what I use to breed and maintained for years until I left the cichlid hobby. So sorry I ever let them go and I also had marlieri with distinct checker board pattern that was spot on squares or near perfect. It would not be unlikely that some old time breeder still has a great strain of either julie around or this is an old picture of the fish. I'd love to hear back from the OP.


----------



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

ok thanks everyone i am trying to breed them. i had a pair of julidochromis transcriptus that bred for me when i was 12 so i am try julidochromis again..


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Here is a old picture of a nice Regani


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

They differ according to location, black being a particlarly unuseful term.
You can see a few wild types here
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/specie ... t=pictures
if you subscribe/pay.
Sorry not happy showing photos that are protected like this.
Yours seem to be not particlarly dark.
The darkest shown is Cape Kachese and far darker than yours.

Yep popping a variant onto a fish that has lost it is beyond me.

The closest match shown is I think Bujurumba (same stripes same yellow on the fins) but for sure not saying you should call them that as they prob are not. The Zambia variants look similar too.
Not Nyanza Lac as they have yellow fins but lack the yellow on the head on those.

They are however a good looking Julidochromis regani (far better than most I see) and well worth breeding. :thumb:
They may be a mix of variants or changed by selection or genetic drift, so keep em enjoy em breed em and distribute/sell young but do not give em a name they prob should not have.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You can look here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... php?cat=11 prob the best free resorce on the web I think you should know most stuff you buy is not a for sure fire pure variant unless WC with evidence that it is not a man made type. Iether crossed (variant as I think is the worst case guess on these) or changed by line breeding or simple genetic drift. Enjoy em they are rather nice tank bred Julidochromis regani that have lost any pedigree or regional purity.

All the best James


----------



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> They differ according to location, black being a particlarly unuseful term.
> You can see a few wild types here
> http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/specie ... t=pictures
> if you subscribe/pay.
> ...


ok thanks the breeder i got them from called them Julidochromis regani "black"


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry that is of no help. J.regani black could be lots of variants. It may not be the breeders fault may are imported without a location. And others are sold as a close guess.
Get back to the breeder and ask if he/she can give you more info.
It may be of no use not all breeders know or care about this stuff but a good breeder will get this info from the importer and label em up right others can search there records and give better info.
Thats kind of why I think you got em from a "bad" breeder. They do not care about the variant they breed as long as it sells. But worth a punt I think. Pure variants are the ones folk want.

I would say if you can not get good variant info on em drop the black description as they are not a very black variant.
J regani tank type and a photo of yours will still sell well.

All the best James


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Cynotilapia keeper said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> > They differ according to location, black being a particlarly unuseful term.
> ...


If I may ask whom did you get your breeders from a Midwest breeder?


----------



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steffano2 said:


> Cynotilapia keeper said:
> 
> 
> > 24Tropheus said:
> ...


it a really good friend at owns a fish store


----------

